# [BUG] "kern.vt.fb.default_mode=0x17e" skip during boot.



## openbsd98324 (Feb 10, 2022)

Hello,

Please find how to boot the eeepc and several intel notebooks in order to get a desktop. 


```
vbe set 0x17e
```
works very fine. Desktop working and so on.

However, there is a bug, which has not been fixed yet. It would be necessary that the kern.vt.fb.default_mode does really change the mode. The source code shows that it is *alike skipped* during boot loader (/boot/loader.conf). 
"kern.vt.fb.default_mode=0x17e"

Thank you for your fix in future release.


----------



## ralphbsz (Feb 11, 2022)

This is a user support forum, where users help each other. If you are sure that you have a kernel bug, reporting it here won't accomplish very much. Instead, you should discuss it on the appropriate mailing list, and once you're sure it is actually a bug, open a bug report (known as PR).


----------



## Deleted member 70435 (May 7, 2022)

i am a veteran member of the netbsd team but maybe i can help pass me the information of this eeepc if it looks like my ASUS i can pass you some information


----------

